# insurance qoutes



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

My insurance is coming up for renewal, currently with AA, both my wife's Mondeo, and my CLK, now heres the thing ! both our renewal costs with AA was higher than last year, so I did my usual, shopped around, getting cheaper quotes, etc etc etc.
Now, on here, and also on detailing world, which I am a member, Adrian Flux offers discounts for members of both MB club & detailing World, so I gave them a call yesterday, go through all the usual, giving every piece of information that has happened to us both (my wife and I) since we were born !! and ofcourse all info re both cars ! Then I inform the chap I am a member of both MB Club & Detailing World, and he says, Oh ! that should give you a good discount !!
Now, AA renewal for my car was £238.odds - my new shopping around price - £201.odds - Adrian Flux price - £449.odds ! that is with discount applied for MB Club & Detailing World !!! more than twice the price of my lowest quote, would hate to see what it would have been without the discount.
The price difference for my wifes Mondeo was similar.

And yes, ALL details given to each, re us, the cars, annual milage etc etc were exactly the same.

In the end it was Chaucer Direct that got our business, which was around £90-odd cheaper than staying with the AA, and a HUGE £338 cheaper than going with Adrian Flux.

So, it pays to shop around. and take copious amounts of salt with any discounts that may be offered !


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

and read the policies in detail sometimes the cheapest is not the best should the worst occur.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I went with Sky in the end, saved us a small fortune. Could have got the Mrs' car cheaper elsewhere as they came in a shade more expensive than another broker with the same underwriter, but at the end of the day they'd worked for it and I wouldn't have seen the difference being more than a note or two - and mine was in a different league. Well impressed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> and read the policies in detail sometimes the cheapest is not the best should the worst occur.


Does anybody read their insurance policies?

The really alarming one for me was in swift cover's terms.

They can repair your car with parts from a salvage yard. Personally if I had a bump and it was repaired with scrapyard parts I would go mental.

Cheapest price is all that matters to 99% of people but not for one second would I think your are paying Flux a premium price for a premium service.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Does anybody read their insurance policies?
> 
> The really alarming one for me was in swift cover's terms.
> 
> ...


i know i do i read it from cover to cover and thought you knobs :lol: i actually went through it and compared well my dads renewal with my old one from the same company! the booklet was 3 pages longer usually exemptions :lol:

but jesus!


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> I went with Sky in the end, saved us a small fortune. Could have got the Mrs' car cheaper elsewhere as they came in a shade more expensive than another broker with the same underwriter, but at the end of the day they'd worked for it and I wouldn't have seen the difference being more than a note or two - and mine was in a different league. Well impressed.


Good to hear, thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------

